# Anybody duck hunt today???



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Went this morning got 4 but could only find 2. Came home with 2 hen woodies.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not bad. Congrats.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Duck!!*

I went duck hunting ONE time.I had a farm I hunted with a swamp on the east and south sides.During bow season I saw LOTS of ducks and mentioned this to a friend and of course he wanted to go.My boots came up to my knee the water to my waist.He said her it comes I said where....to late, he passed by so fast all I heard was a whistle from his wings.I guess you could call that a duck hunt.


----------

